# Texas Chili



## Smitty (Aug 25, 2005)

A Texas Chili Contest (from my Father-in-Law in Ft. Worth):

For those of you who have lived in Texas, you know how true this is (and how serious we Texans are about our chili!).  There is a chili cook-off about the time Halloween comes around, which takes up a major portion of a parking lot at the San Antonio city park.  (Although it's nowwhere near as good as the Terlingua Chili Cook-Off).

The notes are from an inexperienced chili taster named Frank, who was visiting from Springfield, IL.

Frank: "Recently, I was honored to be selected as a judge at a chili cooking contest. The original person called in sick at the last moment and I happened to be standing there at the judge's table asking for directions to the Coors Light truck, when the call came in.  I was assured by the other two judges (native Texans) that the chili wouldn't be all that spicy and, besides, they told me I could have free beer during the tasting, so I accepted." Here are the scorecards from the event: (Frank is Judge #3)

*Chili # 1 Eddie's Maniac Monster Chili...*

Judge # 1 -- A little too heavy on the tomato. Amusing kick.

Judge # 2 -- Nice, smooth tomato flavor. Very mild.

Judge # 3 -- (Frank) What the hell is this stuff?! You could remove dried paint from your driveway. Took me two beers to put out the flames. I hope that's the worst one. These Texans are crazy!

*Chili # 2 Austin's Afterburner Chili...*

Judge # 1 -- Smoky, with a hint of pork. Slight jalapeno tang.

Judge # 2 -- Exciting BBQ flavor; needs more peppers to be taken seriously.

Judge # 3 -- Keep this out of the reach of children. I'm not sure what I'm supposed to taste besides pain. I had to wave off two people who wanted to give me the Heimlich maneuver. They had to rush in more beer when they saw the look on my face.

*Chili # 3 Ronny's Famous Burn Down the Barn Chili...*

Judge # 1 -- Excellent firehouse chili. Great kick. Needs more beans.

Judge # 2 -- A beanless chili, a bit salty, good use of peppers.

Judge # 3 -- Call the EPA. I've located a uranium spill. My nose feels like I have been snorting Drano. Everyone knows the routine by now. Get me more beer before I ignite! Barmaid pounded me on the back, now my backbone is in the front part of my chest. I'm getting pie-eyed from all of the beer...

*Chili # 4 Dave's Black Magic...*

Judge # 1 -- Black bean chili with almost no spice. Disappointing.

Judge # 2 -- Hint of lime in the black beans. Good side dish for fish, or other mild foods; not much of a chili.

Judge # 3 -- I felt something scraping across my tongue, but was unable to taste it. Is it possible to burn out taste buds? Sally, the barmaid, was standing behind me with fresh refills. That 300-lb. woman is starting to look HOT...just like this nuclear waste I'm eating! Is chili an aphrodisiac?

*Chili # 5 Lisa's Legal Lip Remover...*

Judge # 1 -- Meaty, strong chili. Cayenne peppers freshly ground, adding considerable kick. Very impressive.

Judge # 2 -- Chili using shredded beef, could use more tomato. Must admit the cayenne peppers make a strong statement.

Judge # 3 -- My ears are ringing, sweat is pouring off my forehead, and I can no longer focus my eyes. I farted and four people behind me needed paramedics. The contestant seemed offended when I told her that her chili had given me brain damage. Sally saved my tongue from bleeding by pouring beer directly on it from the pitcher. I wonder if I'm burning my lips off.  It really pisses me off that the other judges asked me to stop screaming.  Screw those rednecks.

*Chili # 6 Pam's Very Vegetarian Variety...*

Judge # 1 -- Thin, yet bold vegetarian variety chili. Good balance of spices and peppers.

Judge # 2 -- The best yet. Aggressive use of peppers, onions, and garlic.  Superb.

Judge # 3 -- My intestines are now a straight pipe filled with gaseous, sulphuric flames. I pooped on myself when I farted and I'm worried it will eat through the chair! No one seems inclined to stand behind me anymore.  I need to wipe my butt with a snow cone.

*Chili # 7 Carla's Screaming Sensation Chili...*

Judge # 1 -- A mediocre chili with too much reliance on canned peppers.

Judge # 2 -- Ho-hum; tastes as if the chef literally threw in a can of chili peppers at the last moment. **I should take note that I am worried about  Judge # 3. He appears to be in a bit of distress, as he is cursing uncontrollably.

Judge # 3 -- You could put a grenade in my mouth, pull the pin, and I wouldn't feel a thing. I've lost sight in one eye, and the world sounds like it is made of rushing water. My shirt is covered with chili, which slid unnoticed out of my mou th. My pants are full of lava to match my shirt.

At least during the autopsy, they'll know what killed me. I've decided to stop breathing; it's too painful. Screw it; I'm not getting any oxygen anyway.  If I need air, I'll just suck it in through the 4-inch hole in my stomach.

*Chili # 8 Karen's Toenail Curling Chili...*

Judge # 1 -- The perfect ending, this is a nice blend chili. Not too bold, but spicy enough to declare its existence.

Judge # 2 -- This  final entry is a good, balanced chili. Neither mild, nor hot. Sorry to see that most of it was lost when Judge # 3 farted, passed out, fell over, and pulled the chili pot down on top of himself. Not sure if he's going to make it.  Poor fella, wonder how he'd have reacted to really hot chili?

Mmmmm....I'm gonna have Cyndi start a pot now...

Smitty


----------



## Glaswegian (Aug 25, 2005)

Where do I get the recipies...?


----------



## Smitty (Aug 25, 2005)

> Where do I get the recipies...?



http://www.chili.org/terlingua.html

The link to Recipes is at the bottom of the page.

Smitty


----------



## Glaswegian (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks Smitty.

I've passed this to the Committee for action.

Assuming I can still move my limbs after sampling, I'll let you know how it goes.

Regards


----------



## Cbrine (Aug 26, 2005)

Smitty,
  That was great!!!  I was trying to stop myself from laughing out loud here at the office,  I've started the circulation to everyone else here!!!

Cal


----------



## Zack Barresse (Aug 29, 2005)

ROFL!! I was laughing the entire time.  After number 4 I was laughing out loud continuously!  Too funny!!  Got some funny looks on that one.  I think I have a tear in my eye.  LOL!!!


----------



## FinancialAnalystKid (Aug 30, 2005)

To add 'my' recipe... Actually it is my writing partner's recipe...

It's basic but YUM!

Screenwriter's Chilli Recipe

3 lbs ground beef
1 onion
1 green pepper
2  - 3/4 ounce envelopes chilli seasoning mix (Mcgraw?)
2 - 16 ounce cans of kidney beans drained/rinsed
2 - 14 ounce cans diced tomatoes
2 - 6 ounce cans tomato paste (fanciest one you can find)
3 - 15 ounce can chicken broth (fanciest one  you can find)
Can of ortega chillis. (1 - 10 ounce can your discretion)

Dice pepper and onion brown with the beef. 
Drain fat, put pepper/onion/beef in crock.
Then dump in everything, mix.

Cook low 8 hours.

shreded chedder, sour cream, corn bread...

good chilli, you should not be able to see anything except meat and beans

Variation:
2 lbs ground and 1 lbs sausage


----------



## clipovich (Sep 13, 2005)

If you want to spice up your chili a little, take two pounds of habanero peppers and run them through a juicer. Then, just add the juice directly to the chili pot.


----------

